# Neue Grafikkarte mit 1,5 V



## Private Joker (13. Oktober 2004)

Also mein Problem ist folgendes:
Ich will mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen die zwischen 150? und 200? kostet! Aber nach Angaben des Herstellers meines Mainboards (Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe) unterstützt das Mainboard nur 1,5 V. Erstens was heißt das? Und zweitens: Welche Grafikkarte ist so teuer wie oben gennant und hat 1,5V?


thx4answer
Private Joker


----------



## Robinson (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, Private Joker !
Dein Problem ist eigentlich keines. Wenn Du Dir eine Grafikkarte mit AGP- Anschluss anschaust, erkennst Du in der Steckleiste zwei Coed- Brücken. Dein Board wird einen AGP- Slot mit zwei dieser Kontaktsperren aufweisen. Daran erkennt man den neuen 1,5V Standart. Eine alte AGP- Karte, die ca. `95 oder früher gebaut wurde, hat dagegen nur eine Lücke in der Kontakttleiste. Da ich annehme, dass Du Dir keine alte 4MB- oder 2MB- Karte aus Antikbeständen kaufen willst, kannst Du beruhigt auf Suche gehen. Wenn Du nicht gerade Highpower- Spiele zocken willst, kannst Du getrost auf eine NVidia FX5600 oder FX5900, die es von verschiedenen Herstellern gibt, zurückgreifen. Da sind mitunter Schnäppchen zu machen. Z.B. Leadtek, Aopen, MSI. (Schau doch mal über ebay rein!) Also, viel Glück bei Deiner Wahl einer neuen Karte !


----------

